# my finless babies :)



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

wanted to start a little thread for my finless bunch. Since facebook thinks I'm crazy  safer to blab here.

A little gross, but I'm very proud of this, is my first batch of meal worms to hatch! I'm hoping to establish my own feeder colony within a few months. I have about 70 beetles right now and today is the first day I've been able to see the first babies. They are in the old bedding of rolled oats and spirulina. New bedding is oat bran, wheat brain and spirulina.















This little guy is Mokee, my Petco baby. He isn't gaining weight as fast as I would like but he looks great and hit 19 grams this weeks so I'm very happy, he has nearly doubled in size since I brought him home. He is so mellow when I hold him and doesn't squirm when I pick him up.








This little lady is Vega! She is my cuddle lizard and will sleep in my shirt. She also smells like horse poop. She eats a ton and is currently 55 grams. Also fairly sure she is ovulating.















This is Kallias! He is so lovely and this is a horrible photo of him. He changes with every shed and grows so fast (currently 38 grams). Usually those icky upset browns on him are bright orange. I'm hoping I can get a better photo soon. He was not happy with me today.

I'm hoping that next year, Kal and Vega can give me some pretty gecko babies 








Old lady cat, Mercedes! (goes by Sadie)















Clark the hedgehog! He is 2.5 now and an explorer-type. He loves to taste things he should not taste.

Unfortunately I am hugely allergic to him and he is finding a new home soon. He was actually supposed to be out a few days ago but the plans fell through.








Sadie & Polo Jorge... such elegant creatures.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

OMFG I would so adopt your hedgehog.... I wish I were closer!!!!!!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I would love for you to adopt him!  I wish someone I know could adopt him. None of my friends like anything except cats or dogs.


----------



## thepapillon (Jun 22, 2015)

Great pictures!  Sorry your allergic to the hedge hog! He is a cutie! Hope he finds a home soon!


----------



## webhusky67 (Mar 20, 2015)

I plan on getting a geckos after my alligator lizard because I hear they are way nicer and dont have teeth. A word of advice don't get an alligator lizard because they will in no way ever be tame, I've had mine for 11 years and to this day she will not hesitate to chomp at me. Your hedgehog is absolutely adorable. I am curious as to how high maintenance they are.


----------

